# Dust collecting the portable router



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

One of my additions for my Hitachi router was a dust collector. This is the first time I have ever had dust collection on any portable router. But......
No it is not a matter of it not working well, the dust and chips get cleaned away but the hose always seems to be in the way or catching as you move along. It is hard enough to make sure the cord is free without having a second "strap" attached to take care of.

Now some of you must be already using this type set up, so what do you do with the hose? I was thinking about getting it up in the air some how but working outside a skyhook seems the only way.

Maybe I should limit the use of it to certain projects... haven't tried to use the router with it on but not hooked up??? It comes off easy enough but at that point it would be easier to swap bases to one with out the pick-up.

Perhaps I just need more time to adjust to working this way??

So lets here some thought on this.

Ed


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Ed, does Hitachi make a dust collector, or is yours of your own design? 
steveo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

The vac. pickup hose on the portable router can be a pain, this is what I did to help with it.
The boss had a old vac. and I took the small hose and used it on my router ,it's about 
1 1/4" in dia. and about 4ft. long then made a apt. to use it on my 2 1/2" hose shop vac.
It's works great because of the smaller size hose that I need to drag around with me over my shoulder.
Here's a link to the vac.pickup on my router,the insert is about 1 1/2" deep to hold the hose end in. ( made with MDF stock) not glued in just a press fit.
With that and a remote switch in my pocket for the shop vac. it's a great setup.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2485

Ya I know the Lo-Jack plastic card box is a bit cheap on my part but I'm from the old school, reuse if you can if not make one and then at the last buy a new one.

Bj


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

steveo said:


> Ed, does Hitachi make a dust collector, or is yours of your own design?
> steveo


 It is a Hitachi.

Ed


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Ed I tried the dust Collection with my Bosch when i first got it and after using it on one project it was relished to the case that is in the way.  

If I had to do all of my routing indoors I would hook up a swing arm or slidding hanger above my table for the hose and cord on light weight Springs so i would have easy movement of the router. I would also use a large downdraft table the size of my work bench with 3 sides about 2 foot high to keep the dust from leaving the table. But since I am limited to shop space the outdoors, Open work area on or around my work bench will have to do.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Just a note on remote controls.
And the Reuse thing.

Here's a snapshot or two of the one I made from a old auto alarm system that's quick and easy to make.
It's true you can buy one from Grizzly and others but when you have the stuff you need why.
Plus the auto remote switch is smaller and just right for my pocket.

I did buy one for my 2 hp Grizzly Vac.system because I was not sure the one I made would take on the 2 HP motor but I was sure it would take on the shop vac. easy.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, a simple boom on a stand with casters and a longer hose sounds like a solution. One home made sky hook deluxe. And for that dragging power cord? I use a portable IV hanger. This is just a 5' tall post mounted on casters with a "U" shaped top. This also works great for air lines, you just put the cord or line in the "U" shape and it keeps it up out of the way. While we are being inventive wouldn't it be great to mount the boom on the post and have it all in one? The base would need to be heavy for stability but it shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ed
> 
> The vac. pickup hose on the portable router can be a pain, this is what I did to help with it.
> The boss had a old vac. and I took the small hose and used it on my router ,it's about
> ...


 I was using a 1-1/4" hose as I have one that size and it has an adapter to the 2-1/2" on one end. If I recall they come in a 6' length... I actually have a couple of them to use for sanders and other portable tools that have dust collection. But for some reason when hooked to the router it seems to get in the way a lot more then it does with a sander??? I have and do use the over the neck method for the power cords but I'm not really happy doing that with the hose.

As for as remote controllers, if I would want to do that I would use X10, most of my house is already done that way and it is as easy as plugging in a modual and using one of the remotes I have. What I like better is to use a box that I got from Sears that you plug in to an outlet then plug the router in to the sensing outlet on the box and the shop vac in to one of the switch outlets. Then when you turn on the router the vac starts.... turn off the router the vac stops. Just works better for me.

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

GoonMan said:


> Ed I tried the dust Collection with my Bosch when i first got it and after using it on one project it was relished to the case that is in the way.
> 
> If I had to do all of my routing indoors I would hook up a swing arm or slidding hanger above my table for the hose and cord on light weight Springs so i would have easy movement of the router. I would also use a large downdraft table the size of my work bench with 3 sides about 2 foot high to keep the dust from leaving the table. But since I am limited to shop space the outdoors, Open work area on or around my work bench will have to do.


 You sound like you feel like I do, and maybe that is because I end up working outside most of the time to. One of the problems of having more tools then space I guess. Thanks for you input!

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Ed, a simple boom on a stand with casters and a longer hose sounds like a solution. One home made sky hook deluxe. And for that dragging power cord? I use a portable IV hanger. This is just a 5' tall post mounted on casters with a "U" shaped top. This also works great for air lines, you just put the cord or line in the "U" shape and it keeps it up out of the way. While we are being inventive wouldn't it be great to mount the boom on the post and have it all in one? The base would need to be heavy for stability but it shouldn't be too difficult.


 Now if I only knew someone who could get me an IV unit I would be all set... I guess I could bite the bullet and make something like you mentioned. I'll have to think about it. I do have an extra car rim with tire that I could fill with cement.... or go garage sales to look for a used driveway basket ball post????

I do have a portable vac that hangs on your shoulder... like the ones they use to clean up copy machines... I could go self contained but the bag is small so stopping all the time to empty it.......

Hmmmmmmmm

Ed


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

on eBay... put the following in a search box:

IV stand

MANY available for under $20 each.
This is such a great idea I may grab one for future use!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Huuummmmmm
I.V. Stand

You may just end up needing one if you trip over it in the shop or in the drive way.

How about 2 ft. spring hanging down from the ceiling/jost with a hook on it over the router station in the shop.

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ed, if you can get ahold of 2 pieces of square tubing, preferrable aluminum. Mount them together so that the swivel off each other, mount one of them to your ceiling or rafters via swivel mount. On the second piece, mount a 2" piece of pipe or pvc, something a bit larger than the hose but yet will allow you to move the hose easily.

If you've ever seen what is called "dock lights", you'll know what I'm talking about. Instead of a light on the end, you just have a piece of pipe to which holds the hose for dust collection. You can either mount them on a wall or your ceiling. Up an out of the way. 

Ken


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ken
Here's a snapshot of one I made for the shop just about what you are talking about, I made it to help me load and unload hvy tools or wood from the back of the PC truck.
But I think it would work the same way to hold the vac system (sky hook thing)

It's made with 1" x 2 1/2" hvy wall steel stock , hangs on the wall with 2 hvy duty bearing bracket, it's about 18" from the corner of the garage and can swing out the garage and over the pickup bed.

But it could also swing out over the router table ( about 8ft from the wall)

Just a show and tell snapshot 


Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Yes, that's exactly what I was talking about. If it's only going to be used for vac hose use, was only suggesting using lighter weight material. Also suggested ceiling mount, so as it can be "pushed" up out of the way, no loss of work space in the shop.

Ken


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Lot of good ideas here....... at least I have a few more ideas. I am thinking that maybe a rope to one of the willow branches would be the way to go, they are sprine'ier then other trees and might be able to off set the weight of a hose......

From another source... put in my own words.... maybe it is the hose I have which is a bit stiff as in "cost effective" but springing for a better hose and longer, at least 10 feet might work better. Also taking some velcro strips and putting the hose and cord together might work better.

Thanks for all that have posted!

Ed


----------

